# Commercial Machine Servicing Recommendations - Reading/Slough/Maidenhead area



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi. Looking for an espresso engineer to service a rather old and neglected 2grp Wega. Any recommendations from the Reading/Slough/Maidenhead (or even Staines!!!!) area. Thanks in advance.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

James at Espresso Fix.

http://www.espresso-fix.co.uk/


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Thanks for this suggestion. These guys seem to be based in Kent so I'm probably not in their area. Will keep them in mind though.


----------



## BertVanGoo (Nov 20, 2015)

Qualitasse are in Basingstoke if that's any good to you?


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

funinacup said:


> James at Espresso Fix.
> 
> http://www.espresso-fix.co.uk/


This. I've known James for years and can attest to his service. He once broke a bolt in a grouphead mid service (pure unluckiness) and drove from Brixton back to Kent and then back to Brixton so he wouldn't have to bodge a temporary fix. At 21:30.


----------

